# Petty Files - You There Fatboy



## Transformer (May 23, 2018)

A man stood in a Maryland courtroom, apologized to the police officer seated behind him, and suggested some context for what he’d done.

“I do think, fundamentally, this came from a position of having some anger issues,” Eugene Matusevitch, 35, said Tuesday.

The case against him, for which he’d come to Montgomery County court to plead guilty and be sentenced, had certainly shown incivility.

Last fall, after the officer cited him for an illegal turn in downtown Bethesda, Matusevitch sought out the officer’s private cellphone, his Social Security number, and badgered him with more than 25 harassing messages. “You there fatboy?” one asked. “On a donut break? Applying for welfare?” Matusevitch even reached out to the officer’s father on Facebook, calling his son a glorified mall cop. “You must be so proud,” he wrote.

In court Tuesday, Matusevitch struck a different tone.







Eugene Matusevitch (Courtesy of Montgomery County Police)
“I am incredibly and profusely sorry,” he said. “Clearly what I did was completely out of line.”

Montgomery County District Judge Eric Nee sentenced Matusevitch to 18 months of probation, which was slightly longer than a pending plea deal between attorneys in the case. The punishment does not include jail time, which is consistent with many “harassing communications” misdemeanor cases.

Much of the hearing hinged on whether Matusevitch should have his conviction wiped from his record.

His attorney, Steven Kupferberg, argued that he should, given his client already has lost two jobs over publicity around the case, has performed 75 hours of community service on his own and continues anger-management therapy.

“He lost his judgment for a few days,” Kupferberg said. “This is something that can be controlled, can be counseled about.”

Assistant State’s Attorney Timothy D’Elia noted similar accusations against Matusevitch in 2016, when he allegedly blitzed a Liberty Mutual insurance agent in Florida with text messages over a $50 refund check. “It should be a conviction,” D’Elia said of the case at hand. “It should be something that stays with him.”

Matusevitch was born in London and spent of his much of his life in Bethesda, according to court records. He received a political science degree from the University of Wisconsin at Madison, going on to work in audio production editing and in sales at financial and software companies.


On Aug. 28, while driving a black BMW, Matusevitch made an illegal right turn at the intersection of Leland Street and Woodmont Avenue — directly in front of Montgomery County Police Officer Dominick Stanley. The officer signaled Matusevitch to pull over, and cited him for the turn.

Matusevitch challenged the citation in Montgomery District Court on Nov. 14, telling a judge he hadn’t noticed the sign, but ultimately agreed to plead guilty. He was fined $50, but there was no conviction and no points lodged against his driving record.

After court, Matusevitch reached out to a friend at a financial services company and procured the officer’s cellphone number and other personal information. Then he launched the texts and Facebook messages. Matusevitch also contacted drug rehabilitation facilities, pretending to be the officer, generating a raft of calls and texts to Stanley about how they might help him.

several days later, a Montgomery detective charged Matusevitch with three counts of telephone misuse and one count of harassing electronic communication. Almost immediately, his attorney, Kupferberg, said his client would address any anger issues that may have been at play.

Stanley, the officer, told the judge in court Tuesday, that he at first tried to ignore the text messages but then was hit by a “plethora” of phone calls from the rehabilitation clinics about his bogus drug problem. “I had to deal with the fallout and the embarrassment of that,” Stanley said.

The Facebook message to his father and the growing harassment, Stanley said, troubled his family. “My mom was obviously greatly affected by it. She already has to worry about me being on the street everyday. But then this kind of brought it home for her,” he said.

Matusevitch began counseling in December, according to a psychologist who testified Tuesday. 

“The anger issues that triggered this are things that arise out of his past,” said Frederick Oeltjen, citing Matusevitch’s relationship with his late father that is being addressed in their sessions.


----------



## sweetlaughter (May 23, 2018)

Throw the book at him.


----------



## Miss617 (May 23, 2018)

Idiot.


----------



## SlimPickinz (May 23, 2018)

People are really crazy.


----------



## Transformer (May 23, 2018)

I love that he contacted rehab facilities pretending to be the cop.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (May 23, 2018)

Wish he had used his anger issues to DOX cops who really need to be DOXED and harassed.


----------



## LdyKamz (May 23, 2018)

I laughed at this story but after thinking about it some more this could have been really dangerous. Not only did this man completely overreact to basically having to pay a $50 fine (he made an illegal turn and got a ticket - big freaking deal!!!) but he then proceeded to track down, stalk and harass an officer of the law. If I thought too much about it I would have been terrified! Could he have found out where he lived? Would he want to hurt him? I wouldn't put it past a man that sends harassing texts and messages to someone and their family over a ticket. He needs a harsher punishment.


----------



## Pat Mahurr (May 23, 2018)

Right? If he would do that to a police officer, what has he done to regular citizens who may have crossed him?? They need to investigate this guy further.




LdyKamz said:


> I laughed at this story but after thinking about it some more this could have been really dangerous. Not only did this man completely overreact to basically having to pay a $50 fine (he made an illegal turn and got a ticket - big freaking deal!!!) but he then proceeded to track down, stalk and harass an officer of the law. If I thought too much about it I would have been terrified! Could he have found out where he lived? Would he want to hurt him? I wouldn't put it past a man that sends harassing texts and messages to someone and their family over a ticket. He needs a harsher punishment.


----------



## OhTall1 (May 23, 2018)

LdyKamz said:


> Could he have found out where he lived?


Since he reached out to a friend with access to financial services information, then I think it's likely that he had access to the cop's address.


----------



## LdyKamz (May 23, 2018)

OhTall1 said:


> Since he reached out to a friend with access to financial services information, then I think it's likely that he had access to the cop's address.


Right. That's my point. What would he have done next?


----------



## Bun Mistress (May 23, 2018)

If you are going to do it don't get caught yes it should go on his record I am glad he lost two jobs.  And I wish he got at least a day in jail.
To say it was a lapse in judgement when the guy got his personal information and embarrassed the policeman's family.  

Um not you are a dick.  And you didn't think anything would happen to you because you know white privilege.


----------



## Transformer (May 23, 2018)

Did y’all miss the part where he harassed an insurance agent over a 50.00 refund?


----------



## moneychaser (May 23, 2018)

..................


----------



## HappilyLiberal (May 23, 2018)

Yes...  this was definitely over the top...  However, since it was a cop...  I give zero !


----------



## Queenie (May 24, 2018)

Imagine your his girlfriend and you break-up with him. Or you're his wife and you leave with the kids.


----------

